# Big Scavenger Trout



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If you think big trout wont eat dead bait, think again.
We were bull red fishing this night and other nights and I caught a rather big trout on a piece of cut bait.
We had several big trout from 25 to 28 inches that Bull Red season on dead bait at night.
Wasnt much fun catching them on surf rods, but it was interesting .
I had never caught any on dead bait before.
The big'uns were all released to catch again, hopefully on a topwater.


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

That's a big girl. It looks like more than 28". Thanks for an interesting report.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow! That's a beast, look at the belly on that thing! Interesting info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Nice fish! I caught a trout on a piece of cut bait last weekend and down south they use dead shad and ballyhoo, so it's not always live bait they hit...


----------



## topDawger (Dec 16, 2005)

Dang Ray, what kind of water have you been drinking? You've reverted to darned near a teenager!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

same here on fresh dead shrimps, on 18 st pier yesterday, ok the wife killed em i just poked a stick at em but we limited out..
guys with live shrimp didnt do well at all for some reason...


----------



## Basstro (Nov 1, 2005)

They use cut whiting for large trout in Baffin Bay.. Also cut Skip-Jack


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

we used dead piggies in padre 2 weeks ago and tore em up.


----------



## fishboy1977 (Dec 19, 2005)

my grandpa caught at 28 3/4 trout on a mullet head at the Ario Colorado.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> ...released to catch again, hopefully on a topwater.


LOL...too funny! Nice fish!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

the largest trout i have ever caught-(2, 32"-within 10 mins) were caught on cut mullet-


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

great report redfishr.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

A buddy that fished with us a week ago did not want to wade, so he was fishing out of the boat while we wadefished. In the process of him fishing out of the back of the boat he caught a decent sized croaker. He cut the croaker up and threw out a hunk on the bottom. He proceeded to hook a huge trout. This thing was big and mad. It thrashed on top of the water for a minute or so and then she was gone, but it was a big girl. I almost wanted to bait up and sit in the boat, but it was too hot.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This July in Port Aransas we were hard pressed to catch any keepers on live shrimp, but did catch some on cut whiting. A bait dealer told my son that cut whiting had been catching alot of nice trout this summer. I knew a guy in college that told me that back in the day his grandfather and him would drive from San Antonio to Galveston, buy dead shrimp and catch specks in the surf. Then they would freeze whatever they had left to catch specks on the next trip. Go figure.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

itskris said:


> That's a big girl. It looks like more than 28". Thanks for an interesting report.


It may have been , I didnt weigh it or measure it.
Just snapped the pic and let it go.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

ran out shrimp once in fla and caught some on boloney.true story.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*thats nice*

Very nice fish and a pleasant suprise Im sure. I watched a guy one year from the Kemah boardwalk that was fishing off the bank across the channel haul in a trout that was WELL over 25". He was fishing the famous dead shrimp on the Walmart special double drop leader. I really dont think he had any idea what he had, he threw it in the chest like it was just another panfish to feed the family. lol Myself and another obvious fisherman stood there and watched the whole thing. We laughed about fishing there next time we were in there in our boats. lol

My daughters biggest trout(26") came on live finger mullet but the thing that suprised me was we were fishing for sharks and had a big ol steel leader on with crimps and a big ol treble hook. Id have nevre thought a trout would have hit that setup. I think they are often times more oportunistic that we think.

Z


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Gator Trout*

Nice catch there!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

I was fishing for redfish with cut mullet in Shoalwater one day and landed a pretty big trout. I was surprised because at the time I had always been told they only hit live bait. I wish my fish had been as big as yours redfishr, good catch.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

I aint never caught a trout on dead bait.
































Come to think of it, I ain't never caught one on live bait either.


Either way, you caught a awesome fish.......................thanks for the CPR.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice fish..... i'm very surprised that most folks are that SURPRISED about dead cut etc catching specs.......


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice solid trout Redfisher! Yeah at times those trout aren't too picky!


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

did it have to do with it being at night? and they can smell dead bait better? i'm not sure but i just sure wanna maximize my chance to catch some trout on some cut bait. itd be a lot cheaper..

i've seen a couple caught on chopped mullet during the winter time.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Before I became an artificial freek! Me biggest trout was caught on a chunk of mullet from the SLP pier. I have also heard from Chester Moore that cut Ballayhoo is a deadly weapon. I think I will stick to My spinners and topwaters tipped with Fishbites.


----------



## RRWWJJ (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey KILLA!

If you need a good fishing guide, I can help you out. Just give me a call.

bchatrou


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

my first spec (25") hit a fillet of piggy right next to the rocks at the lagoon in galveston. mid december i think (its been many moons). the guys fishing around me just huffed and looked disgusted. nobody else caught doodly. tee hee.

just like you we have caught several over 25" while fishing for bulls. in some of the nastiest water imaginable too. my bud has two on the wall over 30" that he caught while redfishing several years ago. sometimes i'm amazed at the size bait a hungry trout will hit.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

It hapens. In April this year my regular fishing buddy caught a 33 1/4", 11lber on cut mullet in Baffin. Makes me sick!


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

I've caught a ton on dead bait! Dead shrimp under a popping cork is common as well as cut finger mullet. I caught a 25 incher on a dead whole finger mullet. They'll hit it!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a good story...I was in junior high, down at a Surfside family reunion, stayed right on the beach, too cool. Anyway, my dad and I were gonna do some surf fishing, pretty much he gave me a pole and a bag of shrimp and said get after it, then went off and did his "serious fishing". We were surf fishing, and after catching my fill of hardhead and tiny little drum, I fell t just putting my 7 ft rod straight down into the first gut (where I was standing) and pulling up crab after crab. Wasn't keeping em, just was amazed that there could be so many crab just 6 feet away in the water. Suddenly that big ole surf rod doubles, and I lift out a 4 lb trout. Right there! Some of my family live in Lake Jackson and know good fish, and they were pretty impressed. I was awefully proud of myself!


----------



## ten_on_my_strang (Nov 21, 2005)

awsome catch.....thanks for sharring.


----------



## DFUSELIER (Aug 16, 2005)

I Once Caught A 5.5 Pounder On A Half Of A Needlefish. It Was Only Half Because The Other Pole Got The Other Half. It Was The Only Thing We Could Catch For Bait.

Flatfishfinder


----------

